# Ren Bangkok Beauty 'Peter Lin' AM/AOS



## bigleaf (Nov 20, 2013)

Ren Bangkok Beauty 'Peter Lin' AM/AOS







Awarded in Aug 2013 Austin, Texas. Flowering again. I'm doing something right.

Phal Sogo Rose doesn't look very red next to it.


----------



## Heather (Nov 20, 2013)

Just a gorgeous red! Love it!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 20, 2013)

Wonderful!


----------



## eaborne (Nov 20, 2013)

Intense color!


----------



## Secundino (Nov 20, 2013)

Wonderful!


----------



## paphreek (Nov 20, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 21, 2013)

Very nice... You're tempting me to get a plant of this hybrid. Large flowers, nice spike arrangement, only for USD10..


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 21, 2013)

so nice.
how big does it grow?


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 21, 2013)

Beautiful red! What's the cross, Peter? Does it have philippinense in it?


----------



## Trithor (Nov 21, 2013)

That will add a bit of colour to the growing area!


----------



## bigleaf (Nov 22, 2013)

thank you everyone.
Ozpah - at the moment this plant is under 2 feet

Dot - Rnst. Bangkok Beauty (Rnst. Azimah X Ren. Bangkok Flame) - according to Orchidwiz, it has Ren Coccinea 37.5%, Rhy gigantea 25% - but no Ren. philippinense


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 23, 2013)

That makes sense -- coccinea is red.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 25, 2013)

bigleaf said:


> thank you everyone.
> Ozpah - at the moment this plant is under 2 feet
> 
> Dot - Rnst. Bangkok Beauty (Rnst. Azimah X Ren. Bangkok Flame) - according to Orchidwiz, it has Ren Coccinea 37.5%, Rhy gigantea 25% - but no Ren. philippinense



so its going to get big!


----------



## bigleaf (Jan 14, 2014)

Stay in bloom for two month. Still in bloom. May last longer if I water it more often.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice, I love Renanthera hybrids but...no way am I growing them in a NYC apartment!!


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 14, 2014)

Peter, do these do well with vanda like conditions or are they tolerant of lower light levels?


----------



## bigleaf (Jan 15, 2014)

Migrant13 said:


> Peter, do these do well with vanda like conditions or are they tolerant of lower light levels?



Yes, they are grown like Vanda in open basket and frequent watering (with semi automatic daily misting). Semi-automatic means I go into the greenhouse, turn on water and wait 2-3 minutes.


----------



## Justin (Jan 15, 2014)

wow!!!!!!!!


----------

